# Remove banner from iframe



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

Guys, please have a look at the following link...

http://cgshowcase.netfirms.com/www_projects.html

I am using netfirms.com free hosting and i agreed to show the ads on my page. But i have used iframe in my website and that's why banners are showing 2 times. Please tell me there is any way, so that i can hide the banner in the iframe. So, that i dont voilate any rule and this also not kills my website.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Well, you could try putting those things on the page directly with a scrolling DIV, instead of using the iframe to make it scroll.


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

you are absolutely right, but due to wrong slicing i cant do that because cant stretch the webpage according to the content. Content is more from the area so, only idea is a iframe.

But able to remove banner from that then much better.


----------



## Willy Duitt (Oct 17, 2003)

If someone was to show you how to disable the banner ad on the iframe - there's nothing to stop you from using that knowledge to disable the banner on the rest of your pages... This thread is bordering on violating the TOS of this site...

Get yourself a real host if you are concerned with banner ads...
I seriously doubt anyone here is going to help you circumvent the banner ads you agreed to display in return for free hosting...

.....Willy


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

Willy, as I said that i agreed to show the banner ads one time in a page but due to iframe now its coming up two times. So, i dont think if I hide the iframe banner, then i am voilating any TOS.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

The reason you get a banner ad in the Iframe is because _inside_ an Iframe is another page.
Display 1 ad per page + Iframe that adds a second page to the first = 2 banner ads.
There isn't anything you can do unless you want to remove the Iframe


----------



## Willy Duitt (Oct 17, 2003)

ashras99 said:


> Willy, as I said that i agreed to show the banner ads one time in a page but due to iframe now its coming up two times. So, i dont think if I hide the iframe banner, then i am voilating any TOS.


I very well understood what you said and your situation... You're missing my point - which is that it would be irresponsible for someone to show you how to disable the banner in the iframe when the same technique could be used to disable all of the banners including the one on the main page... I am active in numerous developer forums and this is an often asked question and despite your assurances that you would not disable the banner on the main page - the responsible thing to do is to err on the side of caution and not provide information which has the potential to be abused... As I said, get yourself a real host which are cheap these days, especially if you wish to have a commercial site which showcases your development skills...

Or, in the alternative take the advice of _namenotfound_ and use a division styled with CSS's *overflow:auto* if you want the scrollbars...

.....Willy


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think you are right but hope someone tell me the method through private message and I able to disable the banners in the iframe.

Regarding hiding the banner in the main page, i think if anyone do that then netfirms will know easily and they will disable the website. And regarding buying a paid host, i think right now I am not in a position to buy any host.


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

Willy Duitt said:


> take the advice of _namenotfound_ and use a division styled with CSS's *overflow:auto* if you want the scrollbars...
> 
> .....Willy


Please tell me in little detail what this feature do and how to use this through CSS.


----------



## Willy Duitt (Oct 17, 2003)

ashras99 said:


> Please tell me in little detail what this feature do and how to use this through CSS.


You can read this: http://www.w3.org/TR/CSS21/visufx.html
And/or try searching Google using the keywords: _css overflow:auto example_

.....Willy


----------

